# Kubota BX 2200 air cleaner bracket repair.



## Hoodoo Valley

So my BX2200 air cleaner bracket broke this week, the result of metaL fatigue from excess idling on account of the 3 cylinder shakes. As it turns out, the dealer now offers a new bracket with additional bracing for $32. Has anyone ever bought one of these kits? I ordered on up and will be getting it Friday, August 3rd. I'll report my opinions on it!


----------



## Thomas

Replacement still thin gauage steel?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Actually the original was fairly well built. Don't understand why they break. I haven't seen the replacement yet, not until Friday. Supposedly, it's the same bracket, with a brace of some sort. I'll give up some photos when I get er installed.


----------



## EmerichSales

New Bracket Picture


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

EmerichSales said:


> New Bracket Picture


Thanks for the blow up ES! Kubota ain't John Deere I tell ya. John Deere, parts would have been here the next day. Kubota, 8 days and still waiting.


----------



## EmerichSales

8 Days !!! You may have a dealer problem! A Normal Kubota Parts Order Takes about 2 work Days for us and Kubota also offers a Next Day Air Option. Kubota has the Best Parts Department !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

10 days an I finally got the air cleaner bracket. I was really disappointed to see that it is exactly the same thing I already have, with no improvements done to prent it from breaking again. SO! Looks like I'm going to have to step up to the plate and do it myself cause we ain't spending $35 again, when it breaks in a year.


----------



## Thomas

"with no improvements done to prent it from breaking again."

 If the time worth it I'd ask the dealer to show improvements.


----------



## EmerichSales

Did they sell you the NEW STYLE KIT K2521-98210 for around $89 or did they sell you the old style K2561-98210 that's just going to break again ??? Take it Back and get the New Style Kit !!

The Older BX2200's Vibrated at an idle and would break the air cleaner strap Over Time. The New Style works !!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

EmerichSales said:


> Did they sell you the NEW STYLE KIT K2521-98210 for around $89 or did they sell you the old style K2561-98210 that's just going to break again ??? Take it Back and get the New Style Kit !!
> 
> The Older BX2200's Vibrated at an idle and would break the air cleaner strap Over Time. The New Style works !!


I sure wished they had done me right then. They mentioned the new kit and said it was 33 bucks. The exploded view you gave is identicle to the old bracket. So how is the new version different?


----------



## EmerichSales

The exploded view is the New Bracket kit?? It's very RARE to see the New Bracket Break ?? If it did then they should have sold you 030 Strap and 050 Cushion? 

The Old BX's Vibrated at an idle and would break the Air Cleaner Strap Over Time. Try raising the Throttle some when idling so it smooths out. The New BX's are 100 times smoother !!


----------



## EmerichSales

Picture of Old Style Bracket


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

EmerichSales said:


> Picture of Old Style Bracket


If that's the case, then I had the new, updated version (shown below) already, and it had snapped. The new bracket I bought was identicle, and cost $33. It was just as pictured in your drawing below. I never had the version you just put up. Personally, I cannot see how the new version could possibly break. I grab it and try to move it as hard as possible, and it hardly moves. I can post a photo of the original if you like, showing the break.........


----------



## EmerichSales

Just don't let it idle for long. Throttle up to smooth out the engine. Because the Old BX's vibrated at idle the bracket will have Metal Fatigue over time and break. Just keep it above idle from now on and it should Never Break again.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

EmerichSales said:


> Just don't let it idle for long. Throttle up to smooth out the engine. Because the Old BX's vibrated at idle the bracket will have Metal Fatigue over time and break. Just keep it above idle from now on and it should Never Break again.


I'm doing this now, for sure. I was looking at a way to add a rubber block to allow it a bit of a buffer. Anyone tried something like this?


----------



## Ace Schrunk

*Ace*



EmerichSales said:


> Did they sell you the NEW STYLE KIT K2521-98210 for around $89 or did they sell you the old style K2561-98210 that's just going to break again ??? Take it Back and get the New Style Kit !!
> 
> The Older BX2200's Vibrated at an idle and would break the air cleaner strap Over Time. The New Style works !!


I have talked to the Kubota Rep and we are checking the part number to see if this is a new bracket for the BX2200. He said he did not know of a bracket.


----------



## Ace Schrunk

The new kit only fits the BX1800, I am told.


----------



## patsiilive

EmerichSales said:


> 8 Days !!! You may have a dealer problem! A Normal Kubota Parts Order Takes about 2 work Days for us and Kubota also offers a Next Day Air Option. Kubota has the Best Parts Department !


Every time I ordered Kubota parts from my local dealer a stock order was 4-6 business days and a rush order was 2-3 business days but I had to pay freight??????


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I wound up placing a rubber block in mine two years ago after the second replacement bracket broke a few months after installation. The air cleaner shakes pretty good at idle but the bracket hasn't broke yet.


----------

